

Tech Pros: The Next Dinosaurs? - rams
http://blogs.wsj.com/biztech/2008/08/22/tech-pros-the-next-dinosaurs/

======
lux
This just sounds like individual employees/managers bypassing IT and just
going straight for the nearest SaaS for the solution to their problems. I
personally don't mind that at all ;)

The whole SaaS model followed by many startups now aims completely at putting
this power into the hands of non-technical but savvy users.

------
iigs
The role of a CIO (and his org) is to manage information technology in a way
that optimizes the value for the company. In the cases where these things are
slam dunk fits, IT should be _suggesting_ them, not stonewalling them. Failing
to do this is just being bad at your job.

If people becoming more tech aware means that there's less of a role for
people who are bad at their job, good digging riddance.

------
henning
I have a hard time understanding which kind of IT person this article is
referring to. Does it mean the kind of person who uses full blown J2EE for a
simple data-driven Intranet app that will only ever have 5 users and spends
weeks drawing UML diagrams/writing useless specs before writing code? I
certainly hope that kind of person becomes obsolete.

------
netcan
You could make a pretty strong argument that IT guys in a solicitors office
means something is broken.

This article is just saying that taxi companies don't need as many on board
mechanics.

